# Efficacy of natural test boosters in teens, (e.g. tribulus, long jack, etc...)



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been considering purchasing a "natural testosterone enhancer" for my next bulk, so far, I've been looking at BN's "Big T" Stack, but "fuze" has very little trib in it... Then theres AMRX, which could stand more Trib also... I could always buy bulk trib... Hmmm, what do you all think? That I should just STFU?

How about buying AMRX, then some bulk Trib powder, and hittin up like, 1.5g a day of the bulk trib?


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

Why do teens think they need testosterone boosters...........Jesus Christ just go to the gym and train.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

Okay... Well, you could have just said STFU, geeeez...


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 27, 2005)

Er, if your really interested go to the doc and get a blood work done.  I am already off the chart for normal.... would be pointless to take anything to raise already high levels really.  Put some money into a protein powder and keep yourself in the anabolic mode with food.


----------



## PapaDaca (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/

get some tribulus feul and some sarsparilla

get some liquid red clover extract boost testosrtone through the roof
get it here http://store.honeycombs.com/redclbl.html

take only 2-3 times a week
1 hour b4 ur work out
take it on an empty stomach with your tribulus( take 5 caps of tribulus thats 3250 mg), you only take 1000mg  of liquid red clover that is 1 shot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

PapaDaca said:
			
		

> 1000mg of liquid red clover that is 1 shot.


1000mg!?!? -  


The only botles I have seen RC in were 1ml
that was $10 and you're saying it's only one dose?

and most extracts are 40-50% alcohol (for uptake)


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2005)

this is stupid


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 1000mg!?!? -
> 
> 
> The only botles I have seen RC in were 1ml
> ...


BUMP...

Whats up with your product papa????


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2005)

Anabolic-Matrix Rx 

Real Customer Testimonials


----------



## PapaDaca (Sep 2, 2005)

red clover leaf extract has androstendione in it occuring naturally thats why you only need 2 shots a week on an empty stomach with 3 - 5 grams of tribulus,
it will work, dont question natural herbs and herbal extracts!

as for Maca please Remember the incan Indians of Peru managed to Conquer half of south america b4 the spanish conquest!


----------



## PapaDaca (Sep 2, 2005)

Maca has 6 different plant sterols, and is a staple food in peru in the high mountains!


----------



## PapaDaca (Sep 2, 2005)

*ur question answered*



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> BUMP...
> 
> Whats up with your product papa????



you could does every day of the week but I wouldnt recommend it unless u have a lot of  estrogen inhibiters, 6 oxox 500 mg and estro black and novladex

get the first to here

http://www.houseofmuscle.com/


----------



## PapaDaca (Sep 2, 2005)

each dose from the vial is 1000 mg each vail has about  i think 76 doses.
look at its as a 4- 6 month supply


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Anabolic-Matrix Rx
> 
> Real Customer Testimonials


I honestly was considering, Rob. Maybe for my next bulk, that stacked with some bulk trib powder... Mmmm... Revoltalicious...


----------



## PapaDaca (Sep 3, 2005)

you cant go wrong either way man just look for what is more cost effective!


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Why do teens think they need testosterone boosters...........Jesus Christ just go to the gym and train.


LMFAO, this just made my day.


----------

